# 2nd Annual NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2nd Annual NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot to be held at Bass and Bucks in Wabash, IN on Aug 31st and Sept 1st, 2019. More info below;

Shooter must shoot 35 targets each day

Shotgun start at 10am each day rain or shine

Speed Limit 300 FPS (+3% for chrono differences)

70 Target shoot

2 arrows shot per target (except PeeWee only 1 arrow)

Scoring 11, 10, 8



4 targets per station with 4cm orange dots (11 ring) with a 2cm (10 ring) Yellow circle at distances between 4-19yds

2 targets per station with 7cm orange dots (11 ring) with a 3.5cm (10 ring) Yellow circle at distances between 20-30yds

1 target per station with a 10cm orange dot (11 ring) with a 5cm (10 ring) Yellow circle at distances between 31-60yds

1 target per station with a 13cm orange dot (11 ring) with a 6.5cm (10 ring) Yellow circle at distances between 63-88yds

1 target per station with a 20cm orange dot (11 ring) with a 10cm (10 ring) Yellow circle at 101yds 

Everything outside of the 10 ring that sticks foam will be an eight. 

White-all other classes 101 Yard Max

Blue-youth (12-14 yrs) / Young Adult (15-17 yrs) / Trad/ Amateur Women 45 yard Max

Red-cub (8-11 yrs) 25 Yard Max

Orange-peewee (0-7 yrs) 15 Yard Max 

Arrows must touch the next scoring ring to get the higher score value 


Trail Shoot Entry Fee:

All archers must pay the Trail Shoot fee

Plaques will be awarded to the winners

Pre-register by July 31st to avoid a $10 LATE FEE that is applied on and after August 1st

Onsite registration available but only if space allows

Shooters do not need to be NFAA members 

Adult (18+ yrs) $50

Young Adult (15-17 yrs) $35

Youth (12-14 yrs) $30

Cub (8-11 yrs) $25

*Pee Wee (0-7 yrs) $20

*Pee Wees to shoot one arrow only



Money Shoot Entry Fee:

All Money Shooters must pay the Trail Shoot fee

All Money Shoot Entry Fees (100%) will be paid back to winning archers 

Money will be the only awards presented to the winners

Shooters do not need to be NFAA members 

Men and Women Individual Entry $50


NFAA Tournament Fee:

All archers entering NFAA tournament must pay Trail Shoot fee and MUST be a current NFAA Member

Championship Rings will be awarded to the winners


Individual $20 (No money awards)

Pro Division $150 (100% payback, Money will be the only awards presented to the winners)

More info at;

http://www.bassandbucks.com/nfaa-mid...c-trail-shoot/

www.facebook.com/events/2015597455193086

www.ArcheryEvents.com/event/7867

View attachment NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot 2019 Flyer.pdf


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot 2019 Flyer.pdf


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll make the same comment here I just did in the similar post in the 3D forum:

4cm orange dots (11 ring) with a 2cm (10 ring) doesn't seem to make sense if the 10-ring is smaller than the 11 spot.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a pic. The first size is the dot size and the second size is how wide the yellow ring is.

View attachment Trail Shoot Target Dots Sample Print.pdf


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is the updated NFAA Midwest Classic Trail Shoot Flyer

View attachment Bass & Bucks-TrailShoot2019-2.pdf


----------



## Glockowner (Jan 28, 2016)

I had the pleasure of shooting in this event last year, and it was fantastic. Bass and Bucks did a great job putting it on. The course provided challenging shots and was very fun. I will be going again for sure this year.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks looking forward to a big turn out this year, weather should be a lot better...


----------



## Archerygirl05 (Mar 19, 2011)

We will definitely be back this year, we shot it last year and cant say enough great things, well ran shoot with an awesome course!!


----------



## Glockowner (Jan 28, 2016)

Registration opened today. Check out Bass and Bucks Facebook page for more details. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Can you explain the pricing better? $50 to shoot... but, another $50 if you want to enter the money shoot, plus NFAA Membership Fee? Is this right?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

All adult amateur shooters will pay $50 to enter into the trail shoot and those shooters will be shooting for a plaque. Then it is the shooters choose to enter into the money (champion) portion and that is an upcharge of $50. All of that $50 that is upcharged will be awarded back to the winners in that class. You also have a choose to enter into the NFAA portion of the event for an addition $20. If you enter into this event then you are competing for a championship ring. You have to be a current NFAA member to shoot is this portion. 

Option 1 Trail Shoot $50 Shoot for Plaque

Option 2 Trail shoot ($50) + Money ($50) Shoot for Plaque and Money

Option 3 Trail Shoot ($50) + Money ($50) + NFAA ($20 plus Must be current NFAA member) Shoot for Plaque, money and Ring 

Option 4 Trail Shoot ($50) + NFAA ($20 plus Must be current NFAA member) Shoot for Plaque and Ring 




B3AV3R said:


> Can you explain the pricing better? $50 to shoot... but, another $50 if you want to enter the money shoot, plus NFAA Membership Fee? Is this right?


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks. Sounds like I had it right. I hope to be there.


----------

